#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Λανθασμένες συντεταγμένες τελικών ιδιοκτησιών σε Ο.Τ. με Π.Ε.

## zavi@tee.gr

Λοιπόν,όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε,έχω το εξής θέμα και περιμένω βοήθεια από το Θεό μάλλον:

Π.Ε. με συντεταγμένες τετραγώνου και τελικών ιδιοκτησιών.

1.Εμβαδομετρώντας το Ο.Τ. βάσει των συν/νων του προκύπτει άθροισμα Χ τ.μ.
2.Αθροίζοντας τις τελικές επιφάνειες των ιδοκτησιών όλου του Ο.Τ. βάσει του πίνακα της Π.Ε. προκύπτει επίσης άθροισμα Χ τ.μ.
3.*Εφαρμόζοντας τις τελικές ιδιοκτησίες βάσει συν/νων*,ΚΑΜΙΑ από τις ιδιοκτησίες δεν έχει την επιφάνεια που ορίζει ο πίνακας της Π.Ε. !!!!!!!!
Οι αποκλίσεις είναι της τάξης των 30 τ.μ. στα 430, 15 τ.μ. στα 350, 15 τ.μ. στα 220 , και πάει λέγοντας.Αν αθροίσω όλες τις αποκλίσεις,παίρνω διαφορά ΜΗΔΕΝ.*Με λίγα λόγια ΚΑΜΙΑ ιδιοκτησία του τετραγώνου δεν έχει σωστές τελικές συν/νες,ωστόσο το Ο.Τ. ''κλείνει'' ως προς την επιφάνειά του!Κάποιες είναι - , κάποιες είναι +.

Ρωτάω τον προϊστάμενο του Τοπογραφικού στην Πολεοδομία και περιμένει απάντηση από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ!

Τί πρόκειται να γίνει τώρα?Διορθωτική Π.Ε.?Μα,αν γίνει διορθωτική,τότε πρέπει να γίνει ταυτόχρονα ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ τις ιδιοκτησίες του τετραγώνου!!!!!Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας στο θέμα συνάδελφοι?Πρόκειται να κάνω τοπογραφικό για μία από τις ιδιοκτησίες,αλλά οι τελικές συν/νες του οικοπέδου (που είναι λάθος) μου δένουν τα χέρια........

*Βάσει του πίνακα της Π.Ε. έχω τελική ιδιοκτησία 213 τ.μ. ενώ βάσει συν/νων έχω 200.

Ιδού το πρόβλημα:
http://rapidshare.com/files/311085827/skull_fuck.rar

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Γιατί είσαι σίγουρος ότι οι τελικές συν/νες είναι λάθος και όχι ο κτηματολογικός πίνακας;


Γιατί αν δεις στο excel που έχω φτιάξει,άλλες ιδιοκτησίες μεγαλώνουν λόγω συν/νων και άλλες μικραίνουν,ωστόσο το Ο.Τ. στο σύνολό του είναι ΟΚ και θεωρητικά ο πίνακας είναι ΣΩΣΤΟΣ.


Το Ο.Τ. δεν το έχω ψηφιακά,το έφτιαξα ψηφιακά από τις συν/νες των κορυφών του Ο.Τ. και των τελικών ιδιοκτησιών βάσει της Μελέτης.Το ψηφιακό Ο.Τ. συμφωνεί 1.με την επιφάνεια που ορίζει ο μελετητής και 2.με το άθροισμα των τελικών ιδιοκτησιών εντός του Ο.Τ.

Οι ιδιοκτησίες δεν έχουν υλοποιηθεί όλες,το Ο.Τ. είναι γεμάτο προσκυρώσεις,έχουν μπει κράσπεδα όμως και έχει οριοθετηθεί το Ο.Τ..Έχει οικοδομηθεί το μισό περίπου Ο.Τ.
Η Π.Ε.κυρώθηκε το 1994 και οι μισές των οικοδομών έχουν οικοδομηθεί πριν το 94 με βεβαίωση οικοδομησιμότητας, εκκρεμούν λοιπόν οι προσκυρώσεις.

Τσέκαρα τον πίνακα για ΟΛΟ το Ο.Τ. για τον υπολογισμό εισφορών,*ο πίνακας θεωρητικά είναι κομπλάν για όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες* και αρχικά είχα καταχαρεί.Οριοθετώντας όμως το οικόπεδο ως τελική ιδιοκτησία *βάσει των συν/νων της μελέτης* για κάθε ιδιοκτησία,διαπιστώνεται ότι η τελική ιδιοκτησία του πελάτη μου (μετά τις προσκυρώσεις) είναι 12 τ.μ. μικρότερη απ' ό,τι στον πίνακα.Τσεκάρω λοιπόν και τις όμορες,ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ αυτές είναι εντάξει,άλλα λέει ο πίνακας και άλλα η εφαρμογή συν/νων των τελικών ιδιοκτησιών.Εν τούτοις,το Ο.Τ. στο σύνολό του ''κλείνει'' μια χαρά.Άρα το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται ΕΝΤΟΣ του Ο.Τ.,στην επιφάνεια προσκυρώσεων μεταξύ των ιδιοκτησιών.

ΕΚΕΙ είναι το θέμα:ΔΙΟΤΙ

1.Αν διορθώσω την τελική ιδιοκτησία του πελάτη μου,δεν θα διορθώνονται οι όμορες (θα έχω σύνολο 12 τ.μ. ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΡΩΤΕΑ σε 2 από τις όμορες),πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να διορθωθούν ΚΑΙ αυτές ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ Ο.Τ.
2.Αν αποπειραθώ να διορθώσω ΟΛΕΣ τις ιδιοκτησίες του Ο.Τ.,θα φάω ένα παλτό που θα γράψω βιβλίο στο τέλος........

Ουσιαστικά,απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω,πρέπει να κάνω τη δουλειά του μελετητή για ΟΛΟ το Ο.Τ. *από την αρχή*.........Το θέμα είναι ότι όλες οι ιδιοκτησίες στο τέλος θα έχουν μετατροπή εισφοράς γης σε χρήμα,και θα γεμίσω ένα γραφείο από αγωγές,πηγαίνοντας με πρόθεση να βγάλω μεροκάματο.........

Στην Πολεοδομία πάντως μου είπαν ότι το θέμα για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή είναι γνωστό,ο μελετητής είναι λάθος,η μελέτη είναι λάθος,όλα είναι λάθος και θα ρωτήσουν στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ να μου πουν.........

Οπότε,ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ πολεοδομική ενότητα μαυρισμένη από τον zavi@tee.gr.............

Στο τέλος θα κάνω αλλαγή έδρας,αφού έχω αποκλείσει ήδη 5 από τις 16 γιατί ''τσούζουν''...........

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου φίλε!

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Το θέμα στη δική σου περίπτωση είναι κρατάς τον χάρτη και αλλάζεις τον πίνακα ή το αντίστροφο;


Αν κρατήσω τον πίνακα,τότε πρέπει να βρω τις σωστές συν/νες των τελικών ιδιοκτησιών.Αν τις βρώ όμως,θα πρέπει να ξανατσεκάρω τον πίνακα κατά πόσο συμφωνούν οι προσκυρώσεις με τις θεωρητικές εισφορές.Αν δεν συμφωνούν,τότε πάω για μετατροπή γης σε χρήμα.

Αν κρατήσω το χάρτη,τότε καθώς τα κράσπεδα έχουν μπει-άρα δεν αλλάζει το Ο.Τ.,τότε πάλι πρέπει να κρατήσω σταθερό το εμβαδό του,οπότε πάλι πάω σε μετατροπή εισφοράς γης σε χρήμα και θα με κυνηγάνε όλοι.

Ερώτηση λοιπόν,καθώς αναγνωρίζεις την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκομαι (την έκανα κ στην Πολεοδομία):
Να δηλώσω ότι η τελική ιδιοκτησία έχει επιφάνεια 212,να δώσω και τις τελικές συν/νες ιδιοκτησίας,να δώσω κ τα μήκη που βγαίνουν από τις συν/νες τελικής ιδιοκτησίας *κ όποιος ξύπνιος στο μέλλον κάτσει να εφαρμόσει μαθηματικό τύπο ή area στο autocad να κάτσει αυτός να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα,όπως μου έλαχε εμένα*?Πώς το βλέπεις αυτό?Δεν είναι κ ότι καλύτερο βέβαια,αλλά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να πληρώνω εγώ τα λάθη των άλλων.

Ένα @##$%% οικόπεδο κουτάκι που να είναι πεντακάθαρο δεν μου έχει κάτσει ακόμα ρε @#$% μου..............καημό το έχω πλέον να μου πέσει ΕΝΑ καθαρό μόνο κ μόνο για να έχω να το λέω..........κάθε μέρα το μεροκάματο του τρόμου σε αυτή την @#$% περιοχή............ :EEK!:

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφοι διαφωνώ με την μερική-μεμονωμένη αντιμετώπιση
τα προβλήματα που ανέφερε ο συνάδελφος zavi
απαιτούν αντιμετώπιση στο σύνολο του Ο.Τ
δεν είναι μόνο τα εμβαδά αλλά και τα όρια (βλ.αποστάσεις κτιρίων)
όπου ακολουθήθηκε η αποσπασματική αντιμετώπιση γεννήθηκαν άλλα απρόβλεπτα προβλήματα
διορθωτική σε όλο και όποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει να πληρώσει κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά
τα ξαναλέμε

----------

